

Ask HN: Want to help build PairRoulette, ChatRoulette for pair programming? - cap10morgan

Tell the site what you know, and what you want to pair on. You earn cred for helping others, and this moves up in the queue to get help from people who know how to do what you're trying to do.&#60;p&#62;Who wants to help me build this?
======
Skywing
That could be interesting. What if, instead of faces on the cams, it was your
desktops. :P

Also, what's to stop them from just showing their junk like on Chatroulette?

~~~
kingsidharth
"If Chatroulette used facebook connect, people would've kept their pants up"
-Gary VaynerchukI guess that could solve it.

~~~
gabaix
I tend to think people enjoy Chatroulette because of anonymousness.

------
cap10morgan
I've written a very tiny amount of code around this, hosted here:
<https://github.com/cap10morgan/pairon>

Right now it just uses the Github API to let you pair on a GH repo by putting
/github/user/repo in the app's URL.

It's a Rails 3 app.

------
andrewtbham
have you considered a way to pay people to help you code and get paid for
helping others?

Are you asking for feature recommendations or a partner/employee type help?

~~~
cap10morgan
Yes, optional bounties / payments would be good to build in. I'm looking for
partners to help build it. They would obviously have a lot of say over
features at that point. :)

------
bcardarella
Let's do this!

------
iwr
Prepare for obfuscated-code penises.

------
cap10morgan
s/and this moves up/and this moves you up/

